# Lets see those ear shots!!



## Nokota

How about you post your ear shots. Rule is it needs to be a shot with ears and a view. Could be just a view of the trail ahead. Here is my shot. Climbed the hill on a ride and stopped for a breather.


----------



## lacyloo




----------



## lacyloo




----------



## musicalmarie1




----------



## trailhorserider

I'm sure I have a bunch of those! Here are a couple good ones.


----------



## Eliz

Vinnie rushes through trail rides... Lol.


----------



## apachiedragon

I have more, with actual views, but too late for me to go hunt them up...


----------



## Shalani

I love this


----------



## lilkitty90

i have quite a few good ones


----------



## Painted Horse

My daughter and her college roommate in the Uintas of North Eastern UT









Kabel Trail In the Uintas









A steep downhill at Lime Kiln









Winter Riding


















This is the equestrian access trail from the parking lot to the canyon rim at Bryce Canyon









One ear. At Bryce









And a final green shot


----------



## corinowalk

Over the ears of Scooter.


----------



## faye

My ear shots:


----------



## faye

and yes that is a castle in the photos!


----------



## CanyonCowboy

My ear shots.


----------



## Nokota

WOW!!!! Awesome pics. everyone.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse




----------



## OneFastHorse

I will def play this one! 

Painted horse those are awesome pics!


----------



## lildonkey8

thatninjahorse- your black horse looks extra silkie


----------



## corgi

Oh, this is fun!!!


----------



## phoenix

I don't have that many really, i got one yesterday but i wasn't on trail. the view is from the field i ride in at my barn, it's quite a pretty place but i wish i had been out on trail.


----------



## trailhorserider

Gorgeous photos everyone! Faye, those are extra gorgeous! Wow! 

Here is one from two days ago. I ponied my colt out and turned him loose to play.


----------



## Painted Horse

Fall Colors









Summer Colors









Winter Rides









rocky rides









High Country Rides









Hidden Treasure Rides









D


----------



## Nokota

Awesome pics, I envy the country you get to ride in.


----------



## Nine

Hey Nokota. I love your horse. I've been following the Nokota Conservancy for a couple of years now, drooling over the horses. They really seem like great horses. Did you get yours from the Conservancy? I've got my Teddy now, who sort of looks Nokota, but he's a mutt. Freisian/Percheron/Appalloosa. Love him to pieces, though.


----------



## Nine

Painted Horse your pictures are so pretty! Lucky you to ride in such beautiful country.


----------



## Nokota

Nine, My nephew and I both got our Nokotas from the Crazy R Ranch. They are located near Hayfield Minnesota. How far from you is that? Actually my nephew's Nokota is a little too much horse for him. When the weather breaks I am hoping to bring her to my house and put a lot of miles on her and my wife might start using her for showing in english flat classes.


----------



## Nine

I'm in New Ulm. I think Hayfield is in Southeast MN? I'm just northwest of Mankato. I'm trying to train my Teddy by myself, and so far so good. I'm not a trainer, so I was hesitant to spend so much money on a Nokota and then get a trainer also. I got Teddy for a song, but he's worth his weight. I got him from a woman in Kenyan, MN. Do you do training?


----------



## Nine

I'm not familiar with the Crazy R. I'll google them.


----------



## Nokota

No, I do not do training, I am like you and am trying to do it myself. I took my time went slow with her and made sure I spent a lot of time on the trail to expose her to everything. She is now a great trail horse and I can even get her to do the indian shuffle. interesting gait to say the least. I noticed that a diet of steady riding and she does great, Winter has been cold and riding has been sporadic and she is a bit more uptight when out on the trail now. Nothing that some nice weather and lots of miles wont fix. I spend 75% of my riding alone and for a four year old to go out alone I think it is pretty good. The Nokotas I have found in my limited experience will be open to anything you ask once you have gained their trust. I have done a lot of work with her to respond to leg pressure and in the arena at a walk, you can drop the reins and move forward, stop, weave in and out of obstacles and all manner of different things like that. My goal this year is to be accepted as a contestant at the Versatile horse challenge(extreme cowboy challenge) at the Equine Affaire in Mass. We have some work to do, but that is part of the fun. I have to give a lot of credit to my wife for helping me. She has a LOT more riding experience than I do.
here is the link: www.Nokotas.com


----------



## Nokota

I guess we are off topic, maybe we can take this discussion to messaging?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

All of these are on Ty. We go anywhere and everywhere. When we get tired of trails we hit the roads. Usually by ourselves. But that doesnt stop us.


----------



## chvyluvgrl

Here are some pictures of my favorite view. Looking over my horses ears watching my childen ride on the trail.


----------



## CruceyMoose

Does a view of the stall in the background count/do ear shts from the ground count? =P


----------



## Nine

Abso, Nokota. I'll send a message to your in-box.


----------



## Nine

Cowgirl140ty your horse is pretty. Chvyluvgrl it's cool that your kids ride. What fun for you!


----------



## masatisan

There arent really any like these here yet (first one we were trotting, second and third is a fast canter), so I'll post em:






















And some more plain ones from a ride out in the fall:


----------



## Nokota

Some great shots everyone has posted. I think I need to take my camera more often.


----------



## apachiedragon

Fuzzy ears!


----------



## lilkitty90

HEYYYY OT but Apachie.. your in NC and so am.. and that palce looks VERY familiar! lol where are you at in NC. near the granite falls/ Hickory area??


----------



## cloudkisser

My sister's horse Jet!


----------



## SwedenCowgirl

Hi! This is the ear of my horse Julia. The picture is from the summer 2010.
a look at this card makes me long for summer! Now it's minus 5 degrees and one half meter snow.








Greetings from Sweden =)


----------



## apachiedragon

lilkitty90 said:


> HEYYYY OT but Apachie.. your in NC and so am.. and that palce looks VERY familiar! lol where are you at in NC. near the granite falls/ Hickory area??


We're in Clemmons/Lewisville area. So about 45 minutes from Hickory? That's where I got my truck, lol.


----------



## lilkitty90

ahh ok thats probably not the same place then lol it just looks VERY familiar


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Rajas pretty Chestnut ears.







Megan and Gus in front of us.









Fay with her beautiful little ears and luscious mane.


----------



## MIEventer

This is out at Fort Custer in Michigan. I am on my MIL's Late Irish Sport Horse *R.I.P*















































And here I am on my Husbands horse Zeus:










And here I am on Nelson:


----------



## apachiedragon

MIE, I love that first black and white picture!


----------



## lilkitty90

i love the first picture of you on nelson. looks like you guys are over looking on a course you guys are about to tackle and you are strategizing.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Forgot this one of Fay!


----------



## lilkitty90

oooh crimson! lovely scenery!


----------



## Nine

Oh my gosh. You guys are so lucky to have those beautiful places to ride. Most of my riding, unless I trailer my horse, is on county roads or county ditches. Thanks for sending the pix, so we can all see.


----------



## Horsel02

I needed to add my picture. This is Chili a few weekends ago before he blew another abscess.


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Couple from today.


----------



## smrobs

I've got some pretty good ones (and some that are a bit different LOL).




























I managed to miss my horse's ears in this one but he is down there. Those smaller black dots on the left side of the herd are our dogs.













































And last but not least, just because I love this picture. I took it during one of our night rides.


----------



## damnedEvans

I have just from this winter. I love those fluffy ears.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Smorbs I love your teams!


----------



## Jessabel

Gosh you guys, these trails are all gorgeous. I'm insanely jealous!  The only place I have to ride is my backyard. I live on a country road, but one side drops off sharply into a barbed wire fence, which would be a disaster if my idiot horse spooked or bolted in that direction. Plus cars go down that road at 50 miles an hour, and it's hilly, so you never know what's coming toward you. It just scares me.


----------



## dynamite.

Willow from last summer
























and on spirit


----------



## Reiterin

smrobs, I also love your teams.


----------



## smrobs

Thanks guys.


----------



## outnabout

Spring break last year


----------



## SwedenCowgirl

This is my latest ear shot =)


----------



## KSAQHA

Stunning scenery all around. Unfortunately, I seldom carry a camera, but my husband took this shot of me on a Connemara pony...on the Connemara coast, western Ireland...5 years ago.


----------



## Countrylady1071

these pictures are so great! i need to bring a camera with me this summer on trails and get some. they're so cute with the horses ears in them!


----------



## KSAQHA

Oops! Forgot you can't link from Winkflash.  Trying again from Photobucket...


----------



## Makoda

*the cabin*

took a ride up to the cabin. snow pile in front is a picnic table.


----------



## ahop

Benezette, Pa.


----------



## Hunter65

Could only find a few


----------



## Reiterin

I'm loving everyone's pictures.
I only have one, because I don't usually carry a camera with me. (all I have is a big clunky digital SLR) - This one was taken with my phone, so it is not of high quality. nor is there much to see.


----------



## CanyonCowboy

*Weekend Ride*

Durn Camera phone is fuzzy.


----------



## Haylee

These ones were "litterally" ear shots. The next one is my fave though.


----------



## beauforever23

our old trails. this was right before he rolled in the water


----------



## apachiedragon

Lol, beau. Your flash makes that one look like a green screen shot. I pictured your horse at Walmart with one of those painted backdrops. *giggle*


----------



## beauforever23

hehe.. i forgot to turn the flash off that day.. hehe


----------



## phantomhorse13

my normal training grounds (Birdsboro, PA):

























































from various rides:


----------



## Nokota

WOW PH13, Those are some GREAT pics. I like the 4 seasons shot.


----------



## Reiterin

wow Phantom, I'm moving in with you!! What a beautiful area!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ha, if you moved in with me, you would be pretty disappointed--i live smack in the middle of suburbia!

but i got very lucky when i moved here to find a farm that needed a rider. i drive about an hour an a half (one way) to get to the trails to train. we train 1-2 times a week, then try to do about a ride a month during competition season. lots of driving for me, but it's totally worth it, as the pictures show!


----------



## Ladytrails

Beautiful!


----------



## SidMit

Rosie's ears Parrot Mtn. Oregon.


----------



## phoenix

I found this one while looking through my photos the other day. Granted i'm not on my horse at the time but it has ears and is on a trail. this is in sugarcreek metro park in ohio.


----------



## crimsonsky

dawn i'm coming to ride with you no matter what it takes!!!

i have some ear pictures but none here at work so i'll post later. i love the scenery where everyone rides. so many beautiful places. **sigh**


----------



## crimsonsky

ok - these are from about a month ago.  (i'm cheating a little - these were taken by a friend of mine who came out to visit and ride)




























just because this one is funny. you can tell her horse magic wasn't the biggest fan of my horse (jager - the black).










and this is from last year. i could have sworn i had more ear pictures but i guess not. sad for me.


----------



## Makoda

here is one of mine


----------



## Nokota

great pics! what state are you in?


----------



## Painted Horse

From Fridays ride
Weird surface in the floor of the canyon









Color change from White rocks to Pinkish


----------



## Reiterin

such nice pictures. I need to get out on trails more!! =(


----------



## Poseidon

Man, my picture looks really boring next to these! Abby and I went for our first outside ride in months. Our first outside _behaved_ ride since I've had her (was extremely herdbound at our previous barn). It was very relaxing and I hope to do it on a daily basis for the next week or so.


----------



## beauforever23

i so want some of your trails  mine are just decent


----------



## AQHA13




----------



## SwedenCowgirl

Out on a trail ride in the Swedish countryside.










This stone circle is from the Viking Age


----------



## shelleyb

only one i could find! meeting the moooos xx


----------



## dphl1995

Can't really see the trail, but thats okay


----------



## dphl1995

Oh, found a better one


----------



## CanyonCowboy

A few from recently:


----------



## Painted Horse

From Memorial Day weekend


----------



## smrobs

OMG, PH, I always thoroughly enjoy your new pictures. Gorgeous countryside and breathtaking trails.


----------



## Shenandoah

Riding an Icelandic Horse in Iceland (there really _are _ears under there somewhere).









I'll have to find my ear shots of my boy. I seem to have misplaced them.
I also have an ear shot looking at the Great Pyramids in Egypt somewhere...


----------



## Reiterin

oh! I totally want to take a riding holiday in Iceland!! - so jealous am I!


----------



## Hunter65

This is last weekend on an awesome ride


----------



## WickedNag

Just took a picture of Shunke's ears Tuesday evening


----------



## Barrel Baby




----------



## steedaunh32

Fun! Casual afternoon ride in Oklahoma.


----------



## Farleyv

Here we are on our first time away from the barn. Glorious day. Big Al is a wonder horse. Took me through "mantracker" woods. We skirted the edges of plush hay fields.

This was taken on our way back to the barn, off to the left and out of the picture.

One of those cool, northern early summer days!


----------



## goneriding




----------



## Reiterin

Farleyv said:


> Took me through "mantracker" woods.


 
oooooh!!! cool!


----------



## heartprints62

Somewhere down in Texas....


----------



## heartprints62

My mare's first time in water.... now she thinks she's part fish....


----------



## Thyme

a couple years ago, me on Dedee and the grey is my friends old horse Jojo


----------



## Rounder

5 mile solo ride last night.


----------



## kmdstar

Oooh, this is fun!

This was from the other day, I was determined I was going to trail ride! It thundered a little but I just missed the rain 






























"Scary?!?!" ...it wasn't!


----------



## QOS

Biscuit looking at a turtle....poor old turtle had expired and when Biscuit caught a whiff he didn't want any part of it!


----------



## kiwigirl

Here is an old shot but a goody. Can't wait for summer to get some more ear shots.


----------



## smrobs

Kiwi, glad to see you back!! Completely off topic but how's your horse doing? I assume that his leg healed up well.


----------



## Painted Horse

also glad to see you, Must of been busy all summer to not post for months.
Welcome back


----------



## kiwigirl

Hey guys I'm just passing through. I have to be honest, I haven't been riding for a couple of months. Phoenny's leg is doing real well smrobs, getting some last pics up of her fully healed leg is on my list of things to do. Right now I am having saddle problems and am in a no mans land of not being able to do anything about it. My saddle is slightly too big and am hunting around trying to find the right stuff to start experimenting with padding. Hoping that I can get away with the right padding while I scrimp and save to replace my saddle. Plus our business has become busy, busy, busy. I feel like when I'm not reloading client rifles I'm shooting client rifles and when I am not sighting in rifles or testing ammunition I am feeding clients. Roll on the long days of summer!


----------



## luvlongears

McCall Park in Ca.


----------



## RedTree

from Germany


----------



## Trails

On the Pacific Crest Trail in Washington State


----------



## Poco1220

Mine from today's ride on my Poco stallion 

Best part is all pics are in our pasture!


----------



## amp23

First 3 are the marshside where Hunter was boarded the last 2 months, he was just moved earlier today!




























Next few are from WORK!  Summer job as a trail guide through the marsh and onto the beach!

Riding Pino, a 4 year old Paint cross









Riding my friend's old Appaloosa, Jack Frost, who is now a trail horse through the dunes onto the beach









I think I was on Carly here, a cranky Paint mare. Can't see her ears, think it's my finger that got in the way.... Sky has been SO smoky from wildfires throughout GA


----------



## Rounder

Check out the cattle lined up.


----------



## CanyonCowboy

I can see your house from up here....


----------



## whiskeynoo

^ that is a STUNNING view!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

View between the ears of Juliet, one of the horses we used at the Girl Scout horse camp last fall.


----------



## haviris

Wow, some of those places! Wow!

Here's Wizard's ears from last week,


----------



## myQHpaul

We just did a 6 mile trail ride in the local metroparks and I had a blast. It was my first big trail ride with my new horse Raven and she was a perfect lady. Can't wait to add more miles to my horse and my saddle.


----------



## Painted Horse

The Grand Tetons and Jackson Lake









My gelding Porter and Jackson Lake










Spring time rides close to home









When we have a bad winter. Which we did this year, But this is an old photo. For some reason I forgot to get any deep snow pictures this year









Why Mountain Bikers don't like the trails I ride


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PaintedHorse, I'm gonna come live where you live, k?! Holy wow!


----------



## Poseidon

I took my camera up to the north pasture of the summer camp I work at with a couple friends. It made me wish I had brought my little point-and-shoot camera with me, but it's 300 miles away. Riding with a DSLR is awkward. Haha. The pasture is huge and separated into three sections. We only took pictures in the first section because we got were tired already and it was bloody hot. Our camp's insurance requires us to wear helmets and they get hot inside fast. Ick.


----------



## phoenix

Just riding around the farm in Bellbrook OH, it's only noteworthy because the property next door was setting off firecrackers and Phoenix didn't even flinch.


----------



## whiskeynoo

My earshots are missing whiskeys ears! 
This was the cavalcade of horses for our gala day. 







Looking forward








Looking backwards


----------



## Reiterin




----------



## Trails

This from a place called Robinson Canyon on the east side of Washington State's Cascade range. The mountains in the background are the Stewart range.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Nice I love ear shots.


----------



## Day Mares

*Love the view...*

...from between a horses ears. :lol:


----------



## Kashmere

These are just super fun photos!
I just really want to go on a trail now ! 

I'll have to try to make one myself!


----------



## eowyn

Great pics! WOW! I'm jealous!


----------



## Trails

This is a place called Stafford Creek - Very pretty!


----------



## amp23

My pictures are from vacation in Montana 2 weeks ago.. Sorry if they're huge!


----------



## Trails

Where in Montana? Looks like great fun!


----------



## amp23

Trails said:


> Where in Montana? Looks like great fun!


This was about 17 miles into the mountains from Red Lodge, which was I think about 60 miles or so from Billings.


----------



## Thyme

Les hilde, Randy Creek


----------



## Angelina1

Everyone's photos are fantastic - This photo is when I was in Iceland last year riding the Icelandic horses, this is when we were riding up one of the volcanoes. I had the best time it was certainly a trip of a lifetime..


----------



## DejaVu




----------



## Hunter65

Here are a couple from our last trip


----------



## Hunter65

Some new ones from toady


----------



## Hayley411

This is from our ride yesterday.


----------



## Hunter65

This is from last weekend. Hunter had a ball rolling in the water, I really wish he wouldn't have laid down with me and my new saddle on him though. :-|


----------



## Trails

L.T.'s ears with Mount Rainier in the background as we made our way into the Goat Hole which is less obscene than it sounds


----------



## GoldSahara

Hunter65, hilarious with your friend sitting backwards!


----------



## Hunter65

GoldSahara said:


> Hunter65, hilarious with your friend sitting backwards!


Ya shes my trainer/farrier she is always doing stuff like that.

btw love your horse


----------



## kiwigirl

I got out for a ride the other day. It was my favourite sort of day, a cold frosty night leading into a beautiful clear spring day. I just wish my camera is better, unfortunately you cant really see how magnificent the mountain is or see how blue the sea looks.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

I got a couple ear shots during our beach ride in Jamaica. We were on our honeymoon and my husband graciously agreed to accompany me. The ears you see belonged to my mare, April...sassy little thing, my favorite kind of mare  Btw, if anyone heads to Jamaica I highly recommend the beach ride. It was lots of fun!!!


----------



## apachiedragon

A couple from my ride yesterday morning, just from the barn down to the Yadkin river and back.


----------



## jannette

i luv those pics....they look like they came from a thomas kincade picture


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Couple from yesterday on a new trail. Sorry for the soft focus.


----------



## jannette

i luv it how fun....i'm gonna start taking my camera out and getting some "ear shots" too thanx for the idea


----------



## Day Mares

Sienna and I blew the cobwebs out with a ride through the forest :lol:


----------



## Shenandoah

Field of flowers.
It doesn't come across that well in the picture, but those flowers are at about my knee level (while mounted).


----------



## Nokota

Brookfield trail system in Brookfield NY
During the ACTHA event that was being held there.


----------



## jannette

n.e. oregon just close to home day ride


----------



## Day Mares

*Horse Ears and Water too*

Crossing the dam... can't see the view but it is trees reflected in the water.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Pretty purple flowers in a vine on our ride around the enormous pasture today. She was very disappointed that I wouldn't let her eat the vine, however.


----------



## Reiterin

Went horse camping on the beach this weekend. Beautiful weekend. It rained here at home, but not a drop at the beach! =P


----------



## Angelina1

I love this photo that I took yesterday. I caught my lot have a snooze on top of the hill.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Amber's pasture, view from the side.








The swampy-like pool that all the property's drains go to. Kind of pretty, in a swampy way.


----------



## Hunter65

Reiterin said:


> Went horse camping on the beach this weekend. Beautiful weekend. It rained here at home, but not a drop at the beach! =P



This has got to be Oregon


----------



## Tabbi Kat




----------



## Darrin

Hunter65 said:


> This has got to be Oregon


Looks to be the ocean side of the dunes at Bob Straub park to me out of Pacific City, OR


----------



## Reiterin

^^ It's Nehalam Bay State Park. (yes, Oregon)

=)


----------



## Savvy Debonair

Hehe


----------



## ringosmomma

well i lost all my pics :-( so this is all i have. One is more of a neck and ear pic haha hes half morgan thats where the long neck comes in. i love everyones pics give me somingthing to work towards thats what i dream of doin


----------

